# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Anlieger Driften

## hcnorr

Hallo!

In diversen Videos sieht man häufig das beim Anliegerfahren am ende des Anliegers gedriftet wird.
Kommt das von der hohen Geschwindigkeit oder muss man wie beim normalen Driften hinten Bremsen? bzw. warum wirds gemacht?
Vielleicht hat ja irgendwer ein paar Infos daruber.

cheers

----------


## klamsi

Wer bremst den beim normalen Driften?...da is was falsch!

----------


## hcnorr

Wenn ich in einer Kurve driften möchte ziehe ich kurz die Hinterbremse damit das Rad ausbricht.
Wie driftest du klamsi?

----------


## noox

Als verdammter Kurvebremser drifte ich auch meist mit der Bremse. Es hießt ja nicht, dass man blockiert. Aber mit der Bremse kann man gut dosieren, wie stark man ausbricht/driftet/"mit dem Hinterrad lenkt". Auf nicht allzu rutschigen Untergrund musst aber IMHO schon gut, sein, dass du da ohne Bremse kontrolliert driften kannst. 

Die in den Filmen sind gut. Außerdem schütten die vorher immer massenweise loses Zeugs in die Kurven, damit's g'scheit staubt. Und die Guten fahren auch häufig viel über das Vorderrad - also viel Gewicht vorne, damit das Vorderrad Grip hat. Das Hinterrad wird dann automatisch leichter und neigt eher zum Rutschen. Bei kleinen Anlieger lassen sich die auch oft in den Anlieger reintreiben (reinrutschen). Sieht dann auch spektakulär aus.

----------


## stephan-

Gibt aber auch einen Unterschied zwischen schnell und effektiv fahren und fahren für einen Film. Niemand der auf Zeit fährt driftet in jeder Kurve, das die Erde fliegt. Das ist eben damits im Film gut aussieht.

----------


## hcnorr

wenn in den Filmen mit losem Material gearbeitet wird dann wird einiges klar.
danke für die Infos

----------

